# Crew Lists



## davemccloy

Does anyone know whether shipping companies kept crew lists going back to before, and during the war?
If they did where would they be kept now.
I'm trying to find info on my Dad, Tommy McCloy, and know that he probably did most of his sailing out of Liverpool. Probably with Elder Dempsters and Blue Funnel.
Does anyone know who took over these companies? and are they still trading?
My Dad sadly passed in 1988.

All the best,

Dave McCloy


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello Dave,
Crew Agreements for the WW2 period are held at the National Archives in Kew. Crew Agreements prior to WW2 are held in various places.

You should first consider getting hold of any surviving service records for your father.

Giving your dad's full name, date and place of birth may help us start you on your way. Also when did he leave the service?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Could you give us your dads full name, date and place of birth. I am comeing up with lots on Thomas Mccloy born Antrim 1915

Roger


----------



## davemccloy

Hi to all. Dad's name is Thomas McCloy, born April 6 1911, I think in Liverpool. I now live in Hull and don't get back home too often. Dad passed away in 1988 and Mum in 1996. I've asked my older sister to look through anything she may have from when mum passed, but it looks like I might have to start with birth and marriage certificates from the Liverpool Register Office. I have found a reference to a Pilot Officer McCloy in the Liverpool Records Office as a photograph from 1942 and have asked them to e-mail me this to look for any family likeness. Thanks for your help with this. Regards to all, Dave


----------



## davemccloy

Message for Hugh.
I'm not sure when my Dad left the service, this is one of the pieces of information I am trying to find out. I do know that some time after he left the service he went on the 'Salvage Boats' out of Liverpool and the name 'Salvor' tugs at the memories. Any ideas which company would have run these salvage boats? 
Kindest regards,
Dave


----------



## ray1buck1

If this is your Father. There was a Thomas McCloy age 29 ( DoB circa 1911) signed on the “Basil” (Booth Steamship Co) as an A.B. with 12 years service, signed in Liverpool 5th June 1940, the ship arrived in New York 6th August 1940 having sailed from Brazil and several ports, she sailed again 16th August 1940 for the UK

There was a Thomas McCloy age 25 (DoB circa) 1912 Signed on the “New Brunswick” (Elder Dempster Line) an A.B. with 9 years service , signed in Freetown 9th August 1936 the ship arrived in Boston Mass 10th February 1937 from Lagos West Africa , he did another trip arriving Boston 27th May 1937
Ray


----------



## davemccloy

Thanks for this Ray. Does this mean I can now use the ship information to get info from the National Archive or the Maritime Museum? Will either of these accept a request on name and date of birth only.
Thanks again.

All the best,

dave


----------



## Hugh MacLean

There are no *online* records for your dad at the National Archives in Kew but that does not mean there aren't any.

You should check out the following file at Kew - *BT 382/1067* In this file, if it has survived, should be your dad's Form CRS 10 [service record from January, 1941]. This is best viewed by visit to Kew but can be obtained online with some hassle and some cost.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## davemccloy

Thanks again for this Hugh and everyone else. Just got a bit more information from my older sister. She thinks my Dad went straight into the Merchant Navy as soon as he could leave school which would be about 1925/6. 
I did my training at the Blue Funnel Training School in Birkenhead but I know there was a National School and I think it was based at Tilbury. 
If there was a school in the 1920's would there still be records available?
Also I have just checked my discharge book and there is a reference to the National Union of Seamen with a membership number.
Does anyone know whether they were around in the 1920's, or later. Are they still a union? If so, will they have records?

All the best to all,

Dave


----------



## ray1buck1

dave
Not that this will help much
There was a Thomas McCloy Seaman aged 18 returned to Liverpool 23rd June 1929 as a DBS passenger aboard the “Appam” (official No 135442 ) embarked Freetown, he gave an address 82 Rose Vale Liverpool


----------



## Wribbenhall

davemccloy said:


> Message for Hugh.
> I'm not sure when my Dad left the service, this is one of the pieces of information I am trying to find out. I do know that some time after he left the service he went on the 'Salvage Boats' out of Liverpool and the name 'Salvor' tugs at the memories. Any ideas which company would have run these salvage boats?
> Kindest regards,
> Dave



The Mersey Docks & Harbour Board (M.D.H.B.) owned 2 salvage tugs at various times named SALVOR.The first was built in 1909,and the second was built in 1947 when presumably the first was sold on,renamed or scrapped.
The second SALVOR a steam salvage tug,was built in 1947,and was Official No. 181106, of 671 gross tons.
She was owned by MDHB for 31 years and was scrapped at Garston in 1978.

Regards
W.B.H.


----------



## davemccloy

Thanks again for all this info. It is starting to build a picture.
Ray - Definately my Dad as my sister remembers the address of Rose Vale as where my Dad lived with my Nin. Can you tell me what is a 'DBS passenger', please?
Wribbenhall - Do you know if the MD&HB still trading as a company?

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Wribbenhall

davemccloy said:


> Thanks again for all this info. It is starting to build a picture.
> Ray - Definately my Dad as my sister remembers the address of Rose Vale as where my Dad lived with my Nin. Can you tell me what is a 'DBS passenger', please?
> Wribbenhall - Do you know if the MD&HB still trading as a company?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Dave


]

DBS = Distressed British Seaman. Going home as passenger(or more usually working his passage) after being shipwrecked,or after hospitalization abroad or missed his ship abroad etc.


*MDHB Link here*.



Regards
W.B.H.


----------



## davemccloy

Thanks for this Wribbenhall.

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Lisalam

Roger Griffiths said:


> Could you give us your dads full name, date and place of birth. I am comeing up with lots on Thomas Mccloy born Antrim 1915
> 
> Roger


I see that this is a very old thread but Thomas McCloy from Antrim would be someone I am looking information on. what sort of stuff did you see on him? He is my paternal grandfather, I thought I had found his death in devon but nothing in between. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Thomas McCloy b.1911 died in Wallasey in 1988. I have him travelling to Las Palmas, leaving Liverpool on 15 July 1936 aboard Elder Dempster's ABOSSO to join another Elder Demster ship ss NEW BRUNSWICK.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Lisalam said:


> I see that this is a very old thread but Thomas McCloy from Antrim would be someone I am looking information on. what sort of stuff did you see on him? He is my paternal grandfather, I thought I had found his death in devon but nothing in between. any help would be greatly appreciated


Hello,
This information is his seamans pouch which should contain a photographof him on his MN ID card.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C8232297
You should also look for his form CRS10 as outlined by Hugh in post 8

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/record?catid=8124372&catln=6

You should be able to order both do***ents from the British National Archive. Just ask for a quote. Any problems just get back to us.

regards
Roger

merchant seamen 1942-1972
This is a search in record series BT 382, BT 372, BT 390, BT 391 and BT 364, a set of records known as the Fifth Register of Seamen, also referred to as the Central Register of Seamen. The register consists of docket books and seamen’s pouches.
The docket books normally include the following information:
 full name of individual
 place and date of birth
 discharge book (Dis.A.) number
 seaman's nationality or country of origin
 rank or rating, with certificate numbers for officers
 details of any other qualifications
 list of ships, with date and place of joining, rank or rating, F or H (for Foreign or Home trade voyage), with date and place of discharge, and character
Pouches are less consistent in their contents but they can contain photographs and MN ID cards


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Sorry re my #16, I thought Lisa was referring to Thomas McCloy b.1911.

Just to add to Roger's post I can tell you that in November 1943 he was signed on T124X articles. I have an RS9 card for him but unfortunately doesnt name the ship he was on at the time. That may be mentioned in his CRS 10 or he may have a file in BT 390.

T124 articles refer to men from the Merchant Navy who agreed to serve on ships requsitioned by the Royal Navy. They retained their MN pay and conditions but were subject to the Naval Discipline Act and came under the control and authority of the Royal Navy - they were Naval Auxiliary Personnel. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Lisalam

My fathers name is Patrick O'Reilly, he was adopted and raised by his maternal grandparents, who lived in Ballymena N. Ireland. Thomas McCloy, born in 1915 in Co. Antrim and we believe lived in the Malusk area just outside Newtownabbey. We heard he joined the royal merchant Marines and left shortly after the birth of my father.


----------

